# Beach Snook



## BLS FL (Apr 19, 2017)

I didn’t see many snook on the beach this morning. Big storm last night might have moved them to deeper water. Hopefully they’ll show back up in decent numbers. Got one big girl to eat a swim bait.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Very nice...


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice lookin snook Must be gulf side?


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

JIMMYZ750 said:


> Nice lookin snook Must be gulf side?


Are you saying East Coast snook are ugly?


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

i don't know about ugly.... Bigger, yes they are.


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Just looking at the surf conditions Rarely that calm east side......and they get pretty big around Sebastian


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice catch. It’s been windy and weedy on the east coast all year. Going nuts!


----------



## BLS FL (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks guys! I should have clarified, I’m in Pinellas County in West Central FL. I took the buggy whip today. Had a couple takes but couldn’t come tight. One seemed like a trout. I saw more snook today but most of them had pretty negative attitudes. Landing a fly anywhere near a school sent the scurrying like cockroaches when the lights come on.

Wind hasn’t been an issue here for the last few weeks. The occasional 15, but mostly 10 and under. Light east winds the last few days have made beach fishing ideal, no grass, no surf, and water is very clear for this time of year.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Mako 181 "don't know about ugly.... Bigger, yes they are. "

I do believe Florida's biggest snook came from Sebastian Inlet.
But I love them all...not matter how big or small but I love slots the most!


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Slap Me! Forgot to say Nice snuke BLS.

I'll be heading to Sanibel next month for 4 days. Taking only buggy whips.


----------



## tailspotter74 (Nov 19, 2020)

niiiice


----------



## BLS FL (Apr 19, 2017)

bananabob said:


> Slap Me! Forgot to say Nice snuke BLS.
> 
> I'll be heading to Sanibel next month for 4 days. Taking only buggy whips.


 I love that area. Hopefully you find a few snook that want to play!


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Hey nice Snook. I'm in Pinellas too, St.Pete right off of Treasure Island. My son and I do lots of beach fishing and our favorite place to do it is Fort Desoto. Lately we have been taking the skiff to the spot we like because it's easier than walking and carrying everything lol. Tons of Snook there but they are very picky and will usually only bite very early in the morning with current. After that they get lock jaw.



















When the Snook stop biting we usually go to a Pompano jig for Pompano and Jacks and whatever else will bite. There are giant Tarpon there as well and have been trying to target those with no luck so far.


----------



## sshaw251 (Sep 3, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## BLS FL (Apr 19, 2017)

skinny_fishing said:


> Hey nice Snook. I'm in Pinellas too, St.Pete right off of Treasure Island. My son and I do lots of beach fishing and our favorite place to do it is Fort Desoto. Lately we have been taking the skiff to the spot we like because it's easier than walking and carrying everything lol. Tons of Snook there but they are very picky and will usually only bite very early in the morning with current. After that they get lock jaw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great work! That’s awesome you’re getting your little man out there! Best times of my life were fishing with my dad.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Weekend before last it finally laid down in Jensen. Big Snook were swimming, meet this fellow Jim who landed a well over slot 38 his personal best , and I got an upper slot.


----------



## jr912 (Feb 4, 2021)

Nice one!


----------

